# GPH on Whisper filters?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I have two Whisper 30-60 filters on my tank, and can't seem to find the GPH for them. Anyone know their rating?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

330 gph...


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------

